# Fire Pit / Grill Project



## David (Dec 19, 2012)

Thought I would share with the group what I have been working on this Fall.

I have built several of these grills already and have 3 more to go.  This is a combination fire pit and open top grill.
The pit base is made out of a 36" dia. x 3/16" tank head.  The main cooking grate is 31" dia. and the smaller one is 16" dia.

The large grate will rotate about 180 deg. and has a vertical travel of 9".  The grate can be unbolted and removed is needed.  The smaller grate can rotate 360 deg. and can move up/down with adjustment of set screw.

Both grate assemblies can be removed rather easily if one wants a fire only.  All pits built have either two or four wheels to aid in moving when not in use.

They have been fun to build but are rather time consuming.  

And yes, both the mill and lathe were used in the construction of parts for these pits so I guess it will be acceptble to post!:thinking:

Thanks for looking.

David


----------



## HSS (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, David, really nice pits. Is that armadillo on that last pic. Sure does look good.

Patrick


----------



## David (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Patrick.  No, it's not armadillo it is east Texas squirrel!!!!:rofl: No Really, it is a thick cut of tender loin that was provided by one friend that I made a grill for.  It was very good by the way.

David


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 19, 2012)

David,
Is that a trailer tongue jack re-purposed to lift the grate?
If so, it's evidently handling the heat well and plenty strong enough to do the work. 
It appears that the support adjacent to the jack keeps it in line.
Great ingenuity!

Uglydog


----------



## David (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes uglydog it is a trailer jack.  They can be bought at HF for decent price.  The wheels are cut off and re-used as well.  After three attempts I figured out a way to minimize slack on all of the moving parts and provide rigidity to the cooking grate at furtherest point. 

David


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's a nice grill!  My grandpa would go nuts over it!  I may have to keep this project in mind and build something similar for him for christmas.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bluedxj (Dec 27, 2012)

nice grill i like how you did the second smaller grill to keep stuff warm.


----------

